# New Photoblog



## Aoide (Mar 26, 2006)

Ahh...spring.  Time for renewal, change and fresh beginnings.  Thus I have a new photoblog (blog too...).  It is a little scary to walk away from my old photoblog, but I had my reasons and too late now anyhow.  It's gone.

As for the name, Photine, it is a feminine form derived from the Greek _photos_ meaning "light".  I thought that was appropriate in all cases.

http://www.photine.net

So feel free to drop by the new digs.  It only has four pictures up, two which are my old standards that I felt had to be at the beginning.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 2, 2006)

I like the way you have it set up. I'll try and visit from time to time.
Btw, that shot with the man and the purple light is amazing:thumbup:


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 2, 2006)

awesome pictures mate


----------



## Aoide (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for visiting.  Yes that picture is my all time best.  A happy accident with a point and shoot.


----------

